# What's your resting heart rate?



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Here's even an online stopwatch for you to time a minute's worth of beats!

Women apparently average around 75, with guys around 70. This is an average though, and this figure tends to rise with age. Since SAS is primarily younger than average age, I'd expect this to sway results downward. We'll see though.

http://www.online-stopwatch.com/

Re-voting is allowed if you want to do a few tests and see what comes up most often at rest.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Aren't you are a runner? Athletes have low heart rates because their heart is strong and it doesn't need to pump as many times to supply the body as in a non-athlete. So that is good! 

Mines probably in the 70s.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I got 70 (35 in 30 seconds) but I don't think that's accurate. I thought mine was pretty high, like 80+. I know that most of the time when I've gone to the doctor it's been over 100 due to nervousness.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've always slightly worried about mine though, even though I do run. It one time clocked in at 48 during a physical examination. It was embarrassing.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I got a 76.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I tested mine twice now... 58 and 57 respectively.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I just got 80.

I'll try later on tonight to see if there is any difference when I'm more relaxed.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

71


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

70


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

69


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine was 66 on a Wal-Mart blood pressure machine, lol.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

65


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> Mine was 66 on a Wal-Mart blood pressure machine, lol.


I wouldn't trust a Wal-Mart machine. :no :b :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

90-94=borderline tachycardia. I *really* need to chill!!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

3,800 beats per minute!

****!


----------



## Breathe (Apr 16, 2008)

60


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

68.
Just counted by myself.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

X33 said:


> Aren't you are a runner? Athletes have low heart rates because their heart is strong and it doesn't need to pump as many times to supply the body as in a non-athlete. So that is good!
> 
> Mines probably in the 70s.


Eek. I did it upon waking this morning (apparently the recommended ideal time)... 48 (same rate I got years ago during a physical)... Hello bradycardia.

Then again, it's true that some elite endurance athletes frequently get 36-44 readings. I'm hardly "elite" though. Since I'm not 80 years old, I'm just going to assume that my rate is fine though. I don't have negative symptoms associated with bradycardia (under 60 heart rate), which tend to manifest most commonly when your rate dips below 50. :con :afr :stu


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> batman can said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was 66 on a Wal-Mart blood pressure machine, lol.
> ...


 :lol :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I don't seem to have a pulse!

:duck :rofl :um


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...I don't seem to have a pulse!
> 
> :duck :rofl :um


:lol

Mine can be difficult to find at times (at least to get a good spot).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Eek... My hands have been freezing today (so annoying), and I checked my pulse and it was 45!


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Mines usually around 90, no idea if that's good but its always been that way.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

no idea, but mine's usually pretty fast :stu


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mine was 175 after last Saturday's run! :fall


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

So far we have someone whose heart beats 3,800 times per minute (or a whopping 63 times per second) and someone who doesn't have a pulse. Some interesting responses!

Me, 83 and 80 in two self-tests. It's probably really a little lower than that.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Also, I've read from multiple sources that the best time to do it is right after waking up.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Last doctor's visit this Saturday, my heart rate was 72bpm and my blood pressure was 106 over 60. I was surprised by my low bp.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

94. I can currently feel the adrenaline and am not relaxed. But this is my average anxiety level; oh dear. My GP found my blood pressure to be normal a couple of weeks ago, but said my pulse was going like a good 'un.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

68bpm + low blood pressure (can't remember what it is, but it's low).


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Even though I have a gut, it abnormally low. 60. I'm almost dead.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

60.

The last time I went to see the doctor, I said to him that my _problem_ had almost cleared up but my heart rate was still over 70 so I obviously wasn't quite back to normal. He just gave a blank look as if he didn't know WTH I was talking about. :sus


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

is there such a thing as a dormant heart rate? 

last week mine was 70.


----------



## FX4 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all,
My bpm is about 60 on break at work!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just did it now & counted 71 bpm


----------



## Shy mike (Nov 30, 2009)

I tried to count mine and got anywhere from 75-80


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ardrum said:


> I've always slightly worried about mine though, even though I do run. It one time clocked in at 48 during a physical examination. It was embarrassing.





ardrum said:


> I tested mine twice now... 58 and 57 respectively.


55.
Not bad for a 6'3" dude who runs 24 miles a week


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

It's OVER 9000!!!!!!! Oh, wait...72.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

72. Yay!


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Counted out 77 while using the stopwatch.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

55, stupid me ! I'm WAY too healthy. Now I'm going to live forever with this f*cking SA !!! (too morbid ? )


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I just got about 60 bpm. I usually get that (between 60-65). However, for some reason, when I drank coffee, my resting heartbeat is more in the around of 80-90...


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

53 bpm


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I got 63 now and drinking Pepsi Max and eating Doritos.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

70 bpm on the dot


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

57 right now.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Mine was 72 when I donated blood today.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

76


----------

